# Kamatuuran Kali's Cavity Strikes & Pressure Pts in Italy



## tuturuhan (Jan 24, 2007)

Enclosed are clips of a Kamatuuran's Kali Seminar on "Cavity Strikes and Pressure Pts."  Please note the sensitivity, chi flow and continuity of action vs. percussive yang methods.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-YM5iinV6E&mode=user&search=

Our method is noted for "walking the circle" as taught by the Blind Princess Josephine.


----------



## tuturuhan (Jan 24, 2007)

I teach Yin/female methods and techniques.  Like the ballroom dance, the first 90% of Kamatuuran Kalijin is learning to be the "follow" to an opponent's lead.  As such, my female students rely on "blending and receiving" to guide and direct their opponents.  

Women from day one learn to use the "hidden blade".  Men do not learn this method for at least two years.  Why?  Well, think of the little girl vs. a little boy as they both use a scissors.  Who is the more dexterious? Who is more focused and patient?  The answers to these questions lead us to the essence of Kalijin.

The most famous teacher in my linage was a woman known as the blind Princess Josephine.  If you are ever in the Bay Area or if you are near one of my seminars please drop in.

Please view a clip of a seminar I taught in Rome, Italy (on youtube):  "Cavity Strikes and Pressure Points".  As you view it, look for the very small movements.  Instead of one punch, I am shooting multiple punches with every slight movement of the hand as it is connected to my opponent's body.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-YM5iinV6E&mode=user&search=

Tuhan Joseph T. Oliva Arriola
Grandmaster Kamatuuran School of Kalijin


----------



## tuturuhan (Jan 27, 2007)

Greetings,

So why cavity strikes and what does this have to do with the "one inch punch" made famous by Bruce Lee and what does all this have to do with teaching women differently than men?

Today, many exponents of wing chun deny the old story that wing chun was developed by a woman.  Likewise, in my linage many people have claimed that the Princess Josephine was a made up myth.

By examining the stances, punches and philosophies of the methods, one can see how and why yin/female methods were employed in both wing chun and kamatuuran kalijin.  Can you see them?

Tuhan Joseph T. Oliva Arriola
Grandmaster of Kamatuuran Kalijin

PS  Can you tell why the knife is a female weapon and why the staff is a male weapon?


----------



## tuturuhan (Jan 27, 2007)

Greetings,

So why cavity strikes and what does this have to do with the "one inch punch" made famous by Bruce Lee and what does all this have to do with teaching women differently than men?

Today, many exponents of wing chun deny the old story that wing chun was developed by a woman.  Likewise, in my linage many people have claimed that the Princess Josephine was a made up myth.

By examining the stances, punches and philosophies of the methods, one can see how and why yin/female methods were employed in both wing chun and kamatuuran kalijin.  Can you see them?

Tuhan Joseph T. Oliva Arriola
Grandmaster of Kamatuuran Kalijin

PS  Can you tell why the knife is a female weapon and why the staff is a male weapon?


----------



## arnisador (Jan 28, 2007)

Neat! I see the similarities to Wing Chun's sensitivity drills.


----------



## tuturuhan (Jan 29, 2007)

Cavity Strikes and Pressure Points

Most styles fight from medium to long range.  What happens when you take away those ranges from your opponent.  How does he feel?  Can he still kick when close in...if his style teaches the kick from medium range distance?

And what if you did not need to wind up your punch.  Instead, what if I could strike you multiple times at a short distance...a distance that is no distance at all.

That is what is happening with pressure points and cavity strikes.  The object is not to hit the outside of the body (which is protected my musculature).  The idea is to penetrate to the internal body.

Tuhan Joseph T. Oliva Arriola
Grandmaster of the Kamatuuran School of Kalijin
(PS  I will be teaching a seminar in the SF Bay Area in Feb on the "3 sectional staff--the one seen in the movie "Fearless)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHElHtknwwk&mode=user&search=


----------



## tuturuhan (Jan 30, 2007)

Cavity Strikes and the Knife

Now, imagine using a knife to do what the fingers do with cavity strikes and pressure points.  The knife penetrates, slices and finds its way to those venues that cause death...

The weapons master, when "empty handed" is no longer weaponless when he learns how to your his hands like a knife.  He penetrates, slices and finds his way to those venues that cause death...

So, why do I not teach men the "live blade"...one of the reasons...is the question of responsiblity.

Blade in Italy:  




Tuhan Joseph T. Oliva Arriola


----------



## tuturuhan (Jan 31, 2007)

So, is this "dim mak" stuff for real?  

Watch the cavity strikes tape again.  Look for the placement of my fingers as I penetrate my opponents, neck and chest cavities.  Look at the beginning of the tape as I shoot chi through both of my opponents knocking them across the room.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-YM5iinV6E&mode=related&search= 


Tuhan Joseph T. Oliva Arriola
Grandmaster Kamatuuran School of Kalijin


----------



## MT Admin Team (Feb 2, 2007)

_*Thread moved to FMA section.

MT Admin Team*_


----------



## tuturuhan (Feb 3, 2007)

arnisador said:


> Neat! I see the similarities to Wing Chun's sensitivity drills.



Sorry, I didnt respond earlier.  Yes, wing chun.  But, because of my tai chi background--I have moved much more toward "internal practice".  

Tuhan Joseph


----------

